# Tebe... Cheap or nasty?



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've seen a cheap gaggia tebe come up. Now it's tempting me as I could sell on the classic towards an upgrade, but it does need a new water tank and has no portafilter (i have a spare). I'm guessing the tebe would be pretty much valueless to resell later?

Thoughts? Would I regret the switch? I've already asked hubby for £200 to buy the gaggia TS(?) That's on here, but it was a resounding no.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I would not swap to a tebe! Although it is basically the same machine internally, double check the OPV, as I'm not sure if it has one. Buying a water tank would make the whole purchase pointless, as spare parts are not easily available.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That answers that then. I knew it was a sideways step at best, and it sounds like even cheap isn't cheap enough


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Even if you buy it at £29 and then add postage, it comes to about £40. I would have no clue where to even get a water tank from. You may be able to patch up the old one? The steam knob is broken..how?!

It also has the old style steam wand, at least it is an old style for a Gaggia Classic and I assume they use the same parts. Age wise my rough guess is early 2000? May be as bad as late 90's?

From this I would immediately assume the boiler seal is shot, it needs a descale, probably assume the boiler is quite pitted and if the seal is blown it will need re-lapping to get it sealing again...

I saw this one and elected to stay well clear!

But if keen you can ask the seller questions about age, water quality, etc and may get a functional bargain.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

See I was going to offer £10-15 because I'm evil like that.

The blue one that's up I actually offered £70 but he didn't like me so rejected the offer... Cut off his nose there.

I don't need the cash desperately, so if it's just going to sink cash with little/no return I won't bother, I may as well hang onto the classic, I know that works.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you had titled this.....Tebe cheap AND nasty, you would have answered your own question!


----------

